# Schutzhund training in Huntsville, AL?



## agoodeill (May 3, 2010)

I am looking for people who can help me train my dog in schutzhund in Huntsville, AL, but it has not been easy to find people to get together on Sat. Afternoons.

Is there anyone out there?


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

Bump!!!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

yes, pm KAIDSMOM......


----------



## alaman (May 3, 2006)

Closest is either in B'ham area or Nashville area


----------

